# How to read carbide insert nomenclature



## The Dane (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anybody have a link to an explanation of carbide inserts?

I need some DCMT 070204 inserts but on fleabay i have come up on some DCMT 32.50, DCMT 32.51 inserts.

The 070204 refers to the dimentions of the insert (i think) but 32.50 is what?


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 6, 2009)

Carbidedepot.com has some references that decode it. 3 is the inscibed circle (determines the width of the insert). The. 2.5 would be the thickness. In 1/16 inch. The 0 would be tip radius in 1/32. 

But double check those. My memory has a few loose bits.

Daniel


----------



## KowShak (Dec 6, 2009)

The Dane said:


> Does anybody have a link to an explanation of carbide inserts?
> 
> I need some DCMT 070204 inserts but on fleabay i have come up on some DCMT 32.50, DCMT 32.51 inserts.
> 
> The 070204 refers to the dimentions of the insert (i think) but 32.50 is what?


 
There are two standards for describing carbide inserts, ISO and ANSI, the ISO standard differs from the ANSI standard in two important ways. First ISO is metric where as ANSI is imperial and second ANSI uses an inscribed circle size to measure the size of an insert where as ISO measures edge length.

The ISO code breaks down into three numbers: 07 02 04 
The ANSI code also breaks down into three numbers: 3 2.5 0

I think that DCMT 070204 corresponds to DCMT 21.51 but I'd advise you to check that before you part with cash.


----------



## The Dane (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you sir:wave:


----------



## jhanko (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's a nice ANSI & ISO chart


----------



## The Dane (Dec 8, 2009)

That hit the spot.
Thank you sir:thumbsup:


----------



## unterhausen (Dec 14, 2009)

I've had a question about insert radius. It seems to me that if I have a tool that can take a cnmg 432, it should also be able to take a cnmg 433, correct?


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, the radius indicates how sharp the tip is. The other attributes determine if it will fit in your holder.

Daniel


----------



## sortafast (Dec 15, 2009)

get a recent version of the Machinery's Handbook. There is section inthere that deals with carbide inserts and breaks down the "code". Besides anyone who is machining stuff should have one. The internet is nice and quick, but I don't have the internet next to my mini-mill and lathe. I do however have a nice copy of the Machinery's Handbook right there.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 15, 2009)

> if I have a tool that can take a cnmg 432, it should also be able to take a cnmg 433, correct?



Yes, and even a few more choices ...

CNMG-430 (0.008" nose radius) super finisher
CNMG-431 (0.016" nr) finisher
CNMG-432 (0.031" nr) general machining
CNMG-433 (0.047" nr) rougher
CNMG-434 (0.062 nr) heavy rougher

Add to that hundreds of different substrates, from very hard-fragile to very soft-tough, throw in dozens of coatings, add a few different chipbreaker profiles, make a few material specific (like Al inserts), and you have quite a few choices.


----------



## KowShak (Dec 15, 2009)

unterhausen said:


> I've had a question about insert radius. It seems to me that if I have a tool that can take a cnmg 432, it should also be able to take a cnmg 433, correct?


 
As the others have rightly mentioned, it can take any CNMG 43x insert. However thats not the whole story, it can take a number of other styles of insert too. Any insert with a CN prefix of the correct size (43x) will fit... e.g. CNMA, CNMS, CNGP etc, the list is long and many of the inserts uncommon.


----------



## unterhausen (Dec 15, 2009)

I figured out the part about CNxx after I looked on MSC for a while and then read what the letters designated. 
my holder came with a CNMP installed. It's really sharp, not sure I'd be able to get any sort of surface finish with it.


----------

